# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  MMowned Pokemon

## culdin

In this game we have epic pokemon battles... the pokemon are the elites/legendaries/mods/admins


I Choose you Remus!

----------


## thefallen1one

I chose KuRiOuS!!!! Use Ban Hammer!!!

----------


## culdin

Remus! Use Post Delete!

----------


## thefallen1one

KuRIoS, Use Permaban!

----------


## The Toxic Deer

I choose you Matt!
Matt, Use Ye' Ole Ban Mallet!

----------


## Deliust

lol.. haha

----------


## Xel

I choose Cypher, obviously he is the charizard so i'm gonna go for the flaming.

----------


## Zantas

I choose you Glitchy!
Use swap gender on all male-mods!

----------


## Aldun

I choose myself and cast mass-retardism.

You lose.

----------


## Confucius

I choose you Apoc! 

Cast oops wrong button!

Haha you're all pwnt can't fight when the site is down.

----------


## Jackie Moon

I choose you! PAT!!

PAT use BAIN CELLZ

IT WAS SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!

----------


## Ground Zero

I choose 2dgreenfgt.

2d uses ********.

It wasn't very effective...

----------


## 1337pyro

I choose you Aestysu!!!

Aestysu, use "Aussie Slang"!!

_Enemy is confused and hit himself._

----------


## Sychotix

Parog use confusion! 

Parog: "Whats a Parog?"

----------


## shadowsx

2dgreenfgt, i chose you!

2d, use seduce

~miss


_*wild girl flees_

----------


## Harambeqt

Confucius, 
-summon lotsa pandafgts.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Herog I choose you,

Herog uses break server.

MMOwned is offline

----------


## Xel

Apoc I choose you!

MMOwned is back up.

----------


## MadameGrip

Zoidberg I choose you

use youre pink tentacles !

everyone flees.

----------


## Opirity

Opi use splash!

Its not very effective

----------


## eSko

Skuddle I choose you!

* Skuddle casts [Post New Thread] *

All of you are now infected by malware.

----------


## Confucius

I choose 2d, 2d casts massive stupidity

all are now unable to act

----------


## Harambeqt

> I choose 2d, 2d casts massive stupidity
> 
> all are now unable to act


 Thread can be closed now.
2d was summoned.  :Wink:

----------


## Rayz

sgurb I choose you!

Rayz wins the CoreCoins lottery and bribes everyone into submission.

----------


## Thaadevil

I chose you SniffingPickles!
SniffingPickles uses gold farming!
It's very banable

----------


## Maccer

I summon eSko. 
*Cast barbify!*

----------


## eSko

I summon Confucius.

All of you are now pandas.

----------


## Confucius

> I summon Confucius.
> 
> All of you are now pandas.


Thread Over.

----------


## KuRIoS

casts ban all that goes against me

----------

